# Soulful house mix inside



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

A new mix by me. Its a bit more upfront than the last couple. If you like what you hear, individual tracks can be purchased here. www.traxsource.com

streaming link http://www.zshare.net/audio/65323119af28a2d7/

Download link http://www.zshare.net/download/65323119af28a2d7/

I'll also be playing a live show 8pm tonight (Thursday) www.dv.fm click the posh B&O speaker to listen.

Enjoy

Stevo


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im all over this 

Il lock in to the DV show too, i was just thinking if i should go radio or not tomorrow.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers bro :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

the quality is a bit distorted on the highs mate


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

The recording or live show?
It was recorded from line in with real player so wont be studio
quality.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe its the limiter/compressor thats making it sound a bit rough, its better now (21.06) but the three tunes before i had to turn it down due to treble distortion, im listening in a studio and my monitors are pretty sensitive.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh and what ever this track is now i need details on that one


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

getting crossed wires, mix or live?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

the live show mate


----------



## gazzathom2 (Sep 9, 2009)

cheers mate


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Cheers again Steve :thumb:


----------

